# Francis needs a good home!



## Heidi36oh (Feb 27, 2007)

Look at this sweat girl, she is at the Shelter in Ross County, she looks all Golden to me.
*1950 FRANCIS Red Retriever mix, female, 8 yrs old*
*Added 08/25/2008*
*http://www.rosscountyhumanesociety.org/dog.htm*​


----------



## Heidi36oh (Feb 27, 2007)

bumping up


----------



## BeauShel (May 20, 2007)

Oh she is a real cutie. Have you notified the rescues in Ohio


----------



## Heidi36oh (Feb 27, 2007)

BeauShel said:


> Oh she is a real cutie. Have you notified the rescues in Ohio


working on it, wish I could take her


----------



## TheHooch (May 9, 2007)

Sje os gorgeous hope she gets some help.


----------



## Heidi36oh (Feb 27, 2007)

I think I might go see her in the morning. I can get her out but couldn't keep her. Or could I..LOL
Love my manager of these apartments she is total nut for animals she wouldn't care if I had her for a couple of days. Forever!!!


----------



## Debles (Sep 6, 2007)

What happened? Did you go see her and /or bring her home? Hope she gets a good home!


----------



## Heidi36oh (Feb 27, 2007)

Debles said:


> What happened? Did you go see her and /or bring her home? Hope she gets a good home!


No I did not make it, got stuck with 3 shifts today, I'm on call all weekend.
I feel really bad don't think there open tomorrow or Monday.


----------



## GoldenJoyx'stwo (Feb 25, 2007)

Have you thought about fostering for a rescue?


----------



## Heidi36oh (Feb 27, 2007)

Kimm said:


> Have you thought about fostering for a rescue?


Yes I have I could actually Foster this one though the Pound, but will they let me have her without a yard, that's my main worry


----------



## AmyinAr (Feb 26, 2008)

shelters (at least mine) sometimes let you foster with less restriction than some rescues, it's worth a shot, might explain how you get your dogs pottied and exercised in detail and they might come around


----------



## Heidi36oh (Feb 27, 2007)

AmyinAr said:


> shelters (at least mine) sometimes let you foster with less restriction than some rescues, it's worth a shot, might explain how you get your dogs pottied and exercised in detail and they might come around


I'll go out there on Tuesday and see if they let me do it, mine get Lot's of exercise since we moved here, 3 walks a day and tennis court (of leash) time every night


----------



## Heidi36oh (Feb 27, 2007)

Well, bad news, no go. Gotta have a fenced in yard, like it matters. My dogs are very well took care of and exercised. She is such a sweet old girl, hope she finds a good home. Will keep on trying to find a home for her. I tried even asked the manager and she wouldn't mind me having a foster.:no::no:


----------

